# Curtains



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Would the use of curtains surrounding the room be ok for acoustics


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Curtians around the room can add a nice look. Just be aware that different materials have different coefficients of absorbtion (some are actually made for HT). They will tend to absord the higher frequencies, which can become too much rather quickly. The best approach is to measure with REW before & see how the curtians are affecting the room responce. That way you can taylor the amount & placement of the curtians you hang.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Curtians around the room can add a nice look. Just be aware that different materials have different coefficients of absorbtion (some are actually made for HT). They will tend to absord the higher frequencies, which can become too much rather quickly. The best approach is to measure with REW before & see how the curtians are affecting the room responce. That way you can taylor the amount & placement of the curtians you hang.


is it something you can tune you're speakers to suite, meaning the high frequencies?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

REW is just a measurement tool. It will show you the frequency responce of your speakers in your room. As you add curtians, this FR will change. I would expect a drop in spl in the upper frequencies as you add them. You could use EQ to boost these signals if you go too far, but it may not offer a significant result. Better is to stop before you run into problems.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Better is to stop before you run into problems.


I'm about to add curtains over a window then duplicate it to be symmetrical, but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to gauge the application of it. Seems like I'll either have curtains or I won't.


----------

